# Outstanding Labels



## debbism (Nov 1, 2011)

Just wanted to share my supplier for full color/bleed, die cut ultra shiny waterproof vinyl labels.

http://awesomegraphics.com/

They do short run for large run prices - I think I paid somewhere in the vicinity of 35 cents per label (2.125" round) and only ordered 200.  

They are fabulous.  

I am now having them do my ingredient labels for about 9 cents per label.

NO MORE MISALIGNED PRINTING!  yay!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2011)

ugh this is the story of my life lately. all of my labels are printing out wrong, I've wasted sheets and sheets. need some professional help apparently, lol!


----------



## heyjude (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

